# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  UPS vs FedEx

## robinsonwang

I have a good size e-commerce site and a warehouse. We ship about 50 packages a day Tuesday through Saturday with with Monday being about 75 to 100. 5 or 6 times a year we do a 24 hour sale that will put us around 800 extra packages split between 2 days. 85% of our shipments are in 8" x 13" x 3" boxes and 10% are 4" x 6" x 3" boxes. We only ship to the US. Packages of our boxes are 3 to 15 pounds.

We have been using UPS for years. Over time we have had more and more issues with them. After our black Friday sale Im about discussed with them. We drive 15 miles into town every day to drop our packages off at the distribution center about 9:00 and if we got pickups it adds a day to the shipping time.

I have a meeting with FedEx on Friday at my office. I'm wondering what type of information he will want to look at so I can write out a few PHP scrips so I can quickly pull up the information quickly. How hard is it to do bulk shipping orders with FedEx? Is there anything I should watch out for with FedEx?

----------

